# ladders and chaisaws don't mix



## Currently (May 2, 2011)

Man accidentally cuts friend with chainsaw | timesfreepress.com

Man accidently cuts friend with chainsaw

A man was severely cut by a chainsaw today while helping a friend clear damage from last week’s storms, officials said. 

Jona Daniel was helping a friend clear trees from his property at 3724 Mark Twain Circle and was holding the ladder while his friend cut up the tree with a chainsaw, said Chattanooga Police spokeswoman Sgt. Jerri Weary. 

A heavy limb fell from the tree and Daniel’s friend jumped off the ladder to avoid being hit. As he did, the running chainsaw hit Daniel, cutting him severely, Weary said.

Emergency responders found Daniel conscious but bleeding heavily from lacerations to the side and back of his head and wrist.

Weary said emergency personnel were able to get to Daniel quickly enough to bandage his cuts and transport him to a local hospital for treatment.

Because the incident is considered accidental, no charges will be filed, Weary said. Witnesses told responders that the tree limb could have critically injured both men.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 10, 2011)

Please don't take offense, but I'd like to change your title to "Knuckle Heads and Ladders Don't Mix" Most pros know how to rig a ladder to work off of it. Luckily all of my friends are smart enough not to stand under a ladder if I'm standing on it with a chaisaw. Because, even if nothing goes wrong, every thing I cut is going to fall DOWN, toward the bottom of the ladder, where my friends are too smart to be standing, Joe.


----------

